# Clavier dissocié



## AppleSpirit (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je mets la modalité "clavier dissocié" sur mon ipad 3, voici en image comment ça se présente. Vous constaterez que le clavier n'est pas tout en bas de l'écran ce qui est très gênant dans des applications de chats par exemple. Comment rétablir le clavier tout en bas de l'écran, qu'il soit dissocié ou non ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mai 2012)

Il suffit de le prendre et de le dire glisser vers le bas pour le mettre à sa place...


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Mai 2012)

J'ai essayé de toutes les manières possibles et imaginables et je n'y arrive pas. Qu'entend-tu par prendre concrètement ?

Personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## Cblogpad (7 Mai 2012)

Appuyer et maintenir le doigt sur la touche  clavier à droite de la barre d'espace  et choisir l'option ancrer et reunir et il viendra se positionner en bas normalement.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Mai 2012)

Parfait merci beaucoup c'est résolu.


----------

